# Found a few



## emeyetee (May 24, 2020)

Check em out, I'm happy


----------



## emeyetee (May 24, 2020)

These too


----------



## emeyetee (May 24, 2020)

And...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 24, 2020)

Great finds. Why can't I find bottles that old here?


----------



## emeyetee (May 25, 2020)

@Robby Raccoon Where is your "here"?


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Great finds. Why can't I find bottles that old here?




Didn't you say your house is on 1870 property? if so you can find stuff that old. I'll show you how. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> And...


I like the way that some words are too long for the bottle. That didn't stop them...just finish it on the next line. I also love the iridescence on that philadelphia blob. Hey a tophat that's not Twitchell.  Awesome bottles, even the heartbreaker. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## yacorie (May 25, 2020)

Great bottles.  I love the philly bottles wi the giant embossed letters on the back.

move been trying to collect the entire alphabet with sodas/beers and Philly has been great for quite a few


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Great bottles.  I love the philly bottles wi the giant embossed letters on the back.
> 
> move been trying to collect the entire alphabet with sodas/beers and Philly has been great for quite a few


Hi Yacorie, If i may ask, what letters have you aquired? I could imagine some letters maybe hard if not impossible. X,Z,Q i would think could not be easy ones.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (May 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hi Yacorie, If i may ask, what letters have you aquired? I could imagine some letters maybe hard if not impossible. X,Z,Q i would think could not be easy ones.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I’ll have to check and see what I have so far.  X is actually easy because a lot of the porters had 1-3 X on them which signifies the strength.  

Q and Z I definitely don’t have and some bottles have more than one letter so my plan is to get duplicates if need be so I can just highlight one letter on each.

for obvious reasons I’m trying to do it with cheaper bottles where I can.


----------



## embe (May 26, 2020)

Those are some pretty old looking bottles.  Nice.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

I thought the same for x. I have a porter XX T&W  squat blob. NY.  That's a good idea highlighting one letter. Good luck yacorie. Please post the alphabet when you accomplish it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 27, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> @Robby Raccoon Where is your "here"?


I'm in Michigan. Old state but artifacts just disappear.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Didn't you say your house is on 1870 property? if so you can find stuff that old. I'll show you how. LEON.


The family that built the house settled here between 1856 and 1859 when the house appears on a county surveyor map. It was 30 acres but has been broken down to 5 and a quarter.


----------

